# new mad puppie



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

we have had our pup for 3 days and she is as mad as ever are all v pups mad ?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

By mad, if you mean a ball full of energy.....then yes.
Aren't they cute when they run around like a chicken with it's head cut off ;D


----------



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

yes she is so cute when shes going mad for 10 mins then she drops fast a sleep !! then all starts ova again !!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

100 miles an hour, 10 different directions, playing with 6 different toys simultaneously??

Yep... sounds like a new V puppy to me.


----------



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

yeh if its not the toys it the curtians or its the furniture !!!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mad is an understatement. Welcome to the wonderful world of Vs!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't worry she will calm down... A little.... In a few years... ;D

I was told that Vs grow up at about 4 - we still have a year to go...


----------



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks they are very testing !! in that case i have 3 years 10 months to go !!! ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

4?
I was told at least 5 ;D


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I met a 6 year old v last week and he played like mad with my 10month old boy- couldnt tell the difference! His owner said he's still so lively people ask her how old her puppy is lol.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I was afraid someone was going to disillusion me with stories of madly playful 10 year-old Vs ;D

I often get the comment about 'how old is your puppy' too. Or when I apologise for something he has just done (like knocked someone over in his enthusiasm) they say "but he's only young" and sometimes I don't tell them how old he is.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I do have to say though that I love their energy - picks me up when i'm feeling tired.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

mad is right! we've had maple for over a month and to this day she still wipes me out (in a good way). she goes from calm, to playful, to energetic, to completely insane in the span of 5 minutes. so exhausting when they're pups, but at the end of the day i wouldn't want it any other way  i wish i had half the amount of energy they do! we just got back from the vet for maple's 11 week shots... she was so happy just to be around people she didn't even realize or feel the needle go in her! first vet trip, success ;D she definitely deserved all the treats she got.


----------



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

hi there maple are you creat traning your v ? im trying to she makes sum horrible noises for five mins then ok !! does that mean she can go out for walks now ? that will tire her out ;D


----------



## sang (Oct 6, 2010)

Mischa said:


> Mad is an understatement. Welcome to the wonderful world of Vs!



haha true


----------

